# Albuterol dosing



## johnson 45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope this does not get moved, cause I think you all will have the answer for me.I'm going to buy liquid albuterol from CEM. Can somebody tell me how to take this and how much?

5'10
194
Dont know my body fat % but I can see my abs, if that helps. training 15 years.

Thanks everybody....


----------



## pyes (Jul 29, 2010)

I assume you are taking this to lose weight? Albuterol is for asthma as is clenbuterol and if al is anything close to clen then I would not take it to lose weight. Although clenbuterol will make you drop the extra pounds fast, it is also fast lived and the risks are great. If you are trying to lose weight just modify your diet more and/or try an ECA stack...it also has its risks but it is less dangerous then clenbuterol. I hope this helps and if not then I am sorry ^_^


----------



## johnson 45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes to lose weight,and I understand the risk I have been training for a very long time. My diet is good,this is to get shreded.And the risks are not high at all.


----------



## wealthbound (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, it is for asthma, but my wifes doc gave it for her & it works for me... now only if SHE would!!!!


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

its the same family as clen. take 6mg ed for as long as you need to. but 1 month on then 1 wk off is wat i do so its 1 month on and 1 wk off. its shorter acting then clen. but just devide the doses up daily. clen is also used in canada for asthma, i think. but the chemical difference is very small. i use albuterol with great results. i get the tabs though. used to get liquid until my wife wrote me the tabs.


----------

